# what is emt E



## ma2va92 (Jan 3, 2006)

first off 

   EMT- Enhanced is a unique Virginia training program.. and will usually will not be reconized by another state  or the National Reg. for reciprocity purpose

for my area 
here is a list of the allowed procedure's for my level
basic airway maneuvers...orotracheal intubation adult...intubation <8...laryngeal mask airway...peripheral IV....IM injection...sublingual administration...inhalation administration...oral medications....AED....blood glucose determination....pulse oximetry...end-tidal CO2 monitoring...MASG/PASG.....spinal immobilzation

pt. prescribed meds
epi-pen and epi pen jr. .....metered dose inhaler......nitro

non-prescribed meds
albuterol,MDI......albuteral, nebulizer....asa....atrovent...benadryl...dextrose...
epinephrine 1:1,000 .... epi pen and epi pen jr.   ....glucagon....narcan...nitro paste.... nitro tablets....O2 100% mask....O2 adjusted dose,,, thiamine


I hope this answers some of the question's in here as to what EMT Enhanced is ..... virginia has emt b...e.. . i.. . p


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2006)

So - what can an I do that an E can't, or vice-a-versa???


----------



## ma2va92 (Jan 3, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> So - what can an I do that an E can't, or vice-a-versa???



guess that depends on your local protocol


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought they also had Cardiac, IV & Shock Trauma Tech's?

:unsure:   I read "EMT: Beyond the Lights and Sirens"


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ah yes, the old Cardiac Rescue Technician...I was that once several years ago during my short stay in MD...interesting program...but certainly not recognized outside the state...


----------



## ma2va92 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I thought they also had Cardiac, IV & Shock Trauma Tech's?
> 
> :unsure:   I read "EMT: Beyond the Lights and Sirens"



that will be phased out cardiac need to move to I and all shock Truma move up to E or back to B

and in the coming years E will also be phased out


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

I give the NREMT 5 years and there will only be a B and a P, no more I... and I read somewhere that our state may expand the P skills to include sutures in the field, etc...I dont know that I like that idea...:unsure:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 4, 2006)

Again a need for a streamlined EMS certification system.

Ive read and reviewed the supposed new scope of practices and really there isnt a whole lot being changed other than a few name changes and they added another level to EMT called "Advanced EMT".

The way they wrote it down:
EMRs perform 1st Responder functions
EMTs and Medics stay pretty much the same
but they added EMT-Advanced which gets:
ET tubes
LMA
BGL - monitor
IV starts and infusion
SL NTG
SQ epi
IM glucagon/D50
inhaled beta agonist
Narcotic agonist
Nitrous Oxide

I think EMT-Advanced would be compared to some states EMT-Intermediate.

Whats ya'lls opinion?

-CP


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I know in SC that the drug options would never be allowed for EMT-I.  Medics here are call Advanced EMT's already.  I's can already place an ETT and LMA...basics can do BGL testing. But hey, we are already behind the rest of the world in some for or another.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 4, 2006)

ffemt1764,
If certain folks get their way we will end up having EMR, EMT-Basic, EMT-Advanced, EMT-Paramedic, EMT- Advanced Paramedic.

But with the industry movingtowards degrees vs certification I would expect that we would start getting extras added into our SoP as things move along.

But as for the sutures in the field, I think the idea behind that is to cut down on ER visits - where someones injury isnt exactly life threatening but maybe they need to have someone just patch them up and have them go follow up with a doc in the clinic the next day. And the truly life threatening calls are Tx to ER.

And because of folks coming to the ER for sniffles many hospitals are losing money out the ER because its illegal for the ER to turn anyone away and people dont pay. And many new hospitals are being built without an ER to keep this from happening.

Everything has its pros and cons. We just have to hope that the benefits outweigh the risks.

-CP


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree completely...just getting the state and everyone on the same page can be time consuming as things end up in little turf wars if you will...plus 75% of the people in my county are medicaid eligible...so most of them pay, the other 25% either has insurance or doesnt pay...which results in a 65-80% colelction rate.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

I dunno.. EMS these days has "Politically Correct America" written all over it... So as to not discriminate against any level of ability, there are 47 levels of EMS certification... They have something for everyone. Can't quite grasp EMTB, I, CC, E, P, STT, CT, A, D, etc.. Not even FR, CFR, CCA, ECA, CAA, etc? Try being a IKWAB-AIT!  (Ick-wob-a-it) 

Say that out loud... ICK. WOB. A. IT.  


*IKWAB-AIT!*​ 
"*I* *K*now *W*hat *A* *B*and - *A*id *I*s *T*echnician

Which will be helpful in case WalMart ever develops a Rescue Squad...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

:wacko: I know where the local band-aid station...I mean ER...is :unsure:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 5, 2006)

Well this country needs to get over its political correctness and Im willing to sue to ACLU because they are discriminating towards folks with common sense.

Again, there needs to be a bigger push towards a streamlined certification system, where states can very the programs slightly, but need to stay close to the national standards.

IE - Every states EMT-Basics have the same basic education in regards to the EMT-Basic scope of practice, but each state can add an extra course such as EVOC, or something related to their area such as a Farm Rescue course for those in rural farm areas or include the FF 1 certification (which FL already does). Do you guys see where Im getting at here?

And the same goes for EMT-Advanced, and EMT-Paramedic.

-CP


----------

